# Cat Spraying



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Have recently had visitation from cats, who have sprayed? on my awning, the smell in the heat is atrocious. Any suggestions for treating the nylon, Movelite XL ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use this method on your clothing, bedding, rugs or anything you think you can stuff in the washer (not including your cat). Simply add ¼ cup apple cider vinegar along with your normal laundry detergent, start the washer . I know you cannot put your awning into thwe washer but washe the area that has been sprayed.


Lady p says try white vinegar and warm water . I part vinegar to 4 parts water.

If it happens again obtain a gun

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Cleaning the area with fabric softer can take the smell away.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks folks, would love to squeeze the awning into the washing machine, but might prove costly !! Will try the apple vinegar one, hope it keeps the blighters at bay as well.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I've found the white vinegar one the best.
Gary


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think the gun would work best.

Andy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

BlackScorpion said:


> Have recently had visitation from cats, who have sprayed? on my awning, the smell in the heat is atrocious. Any suggestions for treating the nylon, Movelite XL ?


It all depends what type of paint they used 

Yup the vinegar works.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/urinestainremoval.htm#Recipe0

Wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibers deep down. Allow it to almost dry. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. 
simple as that. 1-2-3 cat pee smell gone. It really does work.

Sounds better than my fabric softner method :roll: except my method smells better :lol: :lol:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Most pet stores and indeed Makro stock a pet stain and odour remover. Usually smells a bit like baby powder. It works and is couple of quid a bottle, useful for other stains too. :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Use a 10% solution of Biological Washing Powder/liquid to wash the area thoroughly. Rinse thoroughly and dry. When dry scrub with a spirit such as surgical spirit.

The biological washing powder solution gets rid of most of the smell but urine has fat in it and the spirit will just get rid of any that is left after the wash and rinse.

To prevent it happening again try cooking foil.


----------

